# Tiger Barbs and Rainbows?



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody out there as any experience with the combination of Tiger Barbs and Rainbow Fish? I'm particularly interested in the Praecox Rainbow and or the Boesemani Rainbow. I currently have a 75gallon planted tank with 11 tiger barbs ranging in size from <1/2" all the way up to 2" or so and 4 SAEs, and I've always wanted to have some rainbows in my tank. I've never had rainbows before and I really dont know much about them other than I like the way they look so any general rainbow knowledge would be nice to hear also. Thanks


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard anything about this combination? I've heard Barbs(in general) are compatable with Rainbows(in general) but not much more than that.


----------



## blang (Jan 4, 2006)

I was originally going to put tiger barbs and rainbows together in my 90 gallon tank. My LFS recommended it (they are very reliable). Unfortunately, I ran out of space as I needed to add some SAE's instead to help combat with the hair algae. Rainbow fish are very fast and as long as you have enough space, you should be fine.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Sweet I'm glad to hear that someone actually recomended the combination, I have a 75 gallon tank with plenty of room so it sounds like they will be just fine. Thanks


----------

